# Schweizer Boardies



## basswalt (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies ,
wie zahlreich sind wir Schweizer vertreten. Welches sind eure bevorzugten Gewässer.
Meinerseits bin ich am Südufer des Neuenburgersees zuhause.
Bootsangeln auf Raubfische ist meine Sucht. ( nur Kunstköder ).
Das mit Schilf bewachsene Südufer ist ein ausgezeichnetes
Hechtrevier. Bevorzugter Fisch grosse Barsche .
Mein grösster vom 2003 stolze 52 cm. Seeforellen die im 235 Quadratkilometer grossem und 160 m tiefem See umherziehen lassen sich nicht so leicht fangen.
                                                       :s     ein Petri Heil


----------



## Barben Fischer (8. Februar 2004)

Ich angle mit allem(ausser boot  ) und auf alles was der kanton bern zu bieten hat! ich fange zwar nicht tonne für tonne aber jedes jahr wird ertrag reicher! Ich angle meistens am thunersee(hab ja auch nur 2fuss minuten). Dort bin ich meist am aare becken anzutreffen....die besten chancen mich dort zu sehen sind im frühling und herbst. Ich angle aber auch in der aare oder ab und zu am bielersee...oder sonst eben überall, hab schon fast alles im kanton befischt:q 
Nur bin ich immernoch auf der jagt nach meiner ersten massigen Seeforelle und meinem Ersten massigem Hecht


----------



## ThomasL (8. Februar 2004)

ich hab früher häufig am Zürichsee geangelt, dann aber immer weniger und heute angle ich kaum mehr in der Schweiz. Bin immer mehr zum Urlaubsangler geworden, und da hauptsächlich Meeresangler. Hier hat's mir einfach zu viel Betrieb auf dem See.


----------



## til (9. Februar 2004)

Ich Fische hauptsächlich in der Birs bei Basel und nebensächlich mal Rhein, mal Bielersee. 
@Basswalt:
Hab mal gehört, im Bielersee fängt man die grossen Egli Mai/Juni im flachen auf Rote Twister (und Würmer). Flach heisst im Bielersee bei rund 3m. Ist das im Neuenburgersee auch so?


----------



## zuma (9. Februar 2004)

Ich fische praktisch nur noch mit der Fliege in unserer Berner Bergwelt. Vorallem das Oberhasli, wo ich seit Geburt zu hause bin.
Die Trockenfliegenfischerei ist für mich das Grösste. Spass steht bei mir im Vordergrund, Ertrag muss ich keinen erwirtschaften, weil ich fischen gehen darf und nicht muss!
Herzliche Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## harley (9. Februar 2004)

hallo
seit einem jahr habe ich mein boot auf dem brienzersee und angel dort v.a. auf felchen. im moment ist auch mal schleppen auf die forelle angesagt - dies aber mit mässigem erfolg. in der wärmeren jahreszeit geh ich auch mal an einen bergsee auf forelle. am mittwoch werde ich das erste mal zu eisangeln an den oeschinensee gehen. des weiteren suche ich noch einen "lehrmeister" der mir das angeln in den bergbächen des berner oberlandes mal ein wenig zeigt .........
nebenbei angel ich auch noch am Rhein zwischen laufenburg und koblenz.


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2004)

na bitte das freut aber,sind ja doch einige schweizer hier am board.
viel spass mit euch und uns:m
liebe grüsse aus österreich rob#h


----------



## zuma (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Harley
Ich wohne in Meiringen und befische die Bergbäche seit gut 30 Jahren. Falls Du Interesse hast können wir die Rotgetupften im Sommer mal gemeinsam besuchen.
Gruss Kurt


----------



## basswalt (9. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen, besten dank für euer interesse .
die angelei im neuenburgersee ist infolge grösse und tiefe nicht zu vergleichen mit bieler-oder murtensee.auch im hochsommer stehen die barsche in der regel tiefer. (ab 10-30m).
zu den rotgetupften da komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.

PS.konnte dieses jahr eine zusätzliche gastkarte lösen,die berechtigt einem gast zum selberangeln.also fals ihr mal lust nach
Grosshecht habt oder auf eine barschtour steht dem nichts mehr im weg. euch allen ein petri heil
                                                          :s
gute einstellung die kurt hat stehe da voll dahinter
apropos betrieb auf dem see ist angeln am wochenende ab 10 uhr fast nicht mehr möglich. wasserskiboote und so.....


----------



## til (10. Februar 2004)

@walt:
Im Bielersee hab ich diesen Sommer die Egli aber auch auf 12-24m Gefangen. flacher waren nur die ganz kleinen. Murtensee ist dann wohl nochmal was anderes. 
Auf die Einladung komm zu gegebener Zeit gerne mal zurück, wobei mich Grossbarsche fast noch mehr reizen würden als Hechte.


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (10. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen! 

ich komme aus der region bern. im sommer angle ich hauptsächlich am murtensee auf egli, hecht, zander und gelegentlich ärgere ich die forellen der aare und der gürbe. in den kälteren monaten weiche ich auf andere gewässer aus, wie z.B. die aare, den nidau-büren kanal und den broye-kanal.

@basswalt: 52 cm ist riesig! gibts bei euch im neuenburgersee    mehr davon oder wars zufall?! und wie stehts mit zander??

petri grüsse


----------



## Barben Fischer (10. Februar 2004)

hba mal ne frage: Lohnt es sich eine karte für den murtensee zu lösen? er hat ja recht guten fischbestand...nur weis ich nciht wie das dort mit preisen und so abläuft! kannste mir mal sagen wie viel das so ne tageskarte/jahreskarte für einen jungangler kostet? wenn des zufällig grad weist!

zander würde mcih auch mal reizen!


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (10. Februar 2004)

es lohnt sich! letztes jahr gab es nur jahreskarten. ich habe meine karte für 2004 auch noch nicht gelöst, aber sie wird für dich als nichtkantonalen und noch nicht volljährigen um die 
70 CHF sein. meld dich bei mir, wenn du nähere infos brauchst oder einen ausflug an den murtensee starten willst.

petri grüsse


----------



## Barben Fischer (10. Februar 2004)

danke für die info! da ich ab und zu bei meinem vater in bern bin und der ausflugsfreudig ist käme der murtensee da recht gelegen!


----------



## basswalt (11. Februar 2004)

angelsüchtiger wenn man gezielt auf grosse angelt ist das kein zufall, da gibts schon rechte brocken.

PS die vorschriften von murten- und neuenburgersee haben einige neuerungen erhalten. wie eben z. b. die gastkarte. also profitiert davon und macht mal einen angeltag am neuenburgersee


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (12. Februar 2004)

wär ne tolle sache! hab am murtensee vor zwei jahren einen 38er erwischt, der hat wie ein hecht von mindestens 70 cm gekämpft! fängst du das ganze jahr hindurch deine barsche oder ist momentan auch pause angesagt?


----------



## Psion (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische vorzugsweise am Zürichsee (Obersee) mit dem Boot, momentan schleppe ich eigentlich nur auf Seeforellen wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Leider beissen die Seeforellen eher schlecht bei mir , auch was man von anderen so hört ist eher mager. Gibts vielleicht noch andere Zürichseefischer auf diesem Board?
Im Sommer habe ich übrigens vor zwei Wochen Ferien am Murtensee zu verbringen auf dem Campingplatz in Avenches. Soviel ich weiss kann man dort das eigene Boot mitbringen da es Gastplätze hat. Vielleicht hat ja der eine odere andere ein paar Tips auf Lager was am Murtensee Ende Juli Anfang August am Besten geht.
Allen ein kräftiges "Petri-Heil".

Gruss Psion


----------



## ThomasL (19. Februar 2004)

hallo Psion

ja, ich bin auch einer, allerdings mittlerweile kaum-noch-Zürichsee-Fischer. Früher häufig, dann immer weniger, heute fische ich fast nur noch im Urlaub und dann meistens am Meer. Bin halt immer mehr zum leidenschaftlichen Meerfischer geworden.


----------



## basswalt (19. Februar 2004)

hallo alle zusammen,
psion normalerweise ist dann hochsaison der eglifischer. wie mein name sagt gehöre ich übrigens auch dazu. ansonsten kannst du da eigentlich fast alles beangeln. bekannt sind der wels-und zanderbestand. auch hechte gibts  genügend. letztes
jahr war halt das problem mit dem warmen wasser.
wünsche allen ein petri heil


----------



## harley (19. Februar 2004)

hallo

ich hatte mein boot fast 10 jahre im murtensee, 5 davon in avenches. das mit den egli halte ich für ein gerücht. beste fangzeit war immer oktober bis dezember. ich habe im juli immer viele hechte gefangen in drei wochen ferien jedes jahr mindesten 1 hecht >100cm!! wels habe ich nie gezielt befischt aber beim schleppen mit grossen sinkwobblern gabs auch den einen oder anderen. auch schleppen mit system und köfi ist ausgezeichnet.

gruss

harley


----------



## Psion (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

da gibts ja doch mehr Fischer aus der Schweiz auf diesem Board als ich gedacht habe. Freut mich persönlich sehr, da ich auch schon das "Petri-Heil" (Schweizer Fischereizeitung) darauf hingewiesen habe dass sie ihren Webauftritt mit einem Forum sicher aufwerten könnten. Genutzt hats leider wenig um nicht zu sagen gar nicht. Bei uns geht halt  wohl wirklich alles ein bisschen länger. Naja, zum Glück gibts ja dieses Anglerboard.
Noch mal zurück zum Murtensee, gibts Orte die besonders fängig sind und wie sehen die Vorschriften aus (Anzahl Ruten oder allenfalls Seehundschnüre)?
Sind Tiefseerollen oder Downrigger erlaubt und bringen auch Erfolg?
Ein bisschen viel Fragen auf einmal, aber vielleicht kann mir ja der ein oder andere ein paar "Insidertips" geben.
Danke schon mal im Voraus und noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruss Psion


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (20. Februar 2004)

hi psion!

beim campingplatz in avenches wird im sommer häufig auf wels geangelt. 

egli kannst du eigentlich im ganzen see erwischen. musst dich einfach nach "bootsversamlungen" umschauen. sind aber im vergleich zu den zürichsee-egli ziemlich klein. ähnlich stehts mit den zandern: ab und zu mal ein guter, meist aber kleine. den hecht befische ich nur selten. ansonsten gibts eine menge kapitaler weissfische und schleien. im letzten jahr gab es nur jahreskarten (weiss nicht wies dieses jahr ist). juli und august sind sicher eine top zeit am murtensee!

@harley: du hast deine eglis im dezember gefangen? bei mir 
               endet die eglisaison ende oktober, november nur noch 
               seltene und kleine eglis. wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## til (20. Februar 2004)

Downrigger halte ich am Murtensee für nicht erforderlich. In dem Relativ trüben Wasser stehen die Fische nicht so tief. Ich hab dort auch schon mal ein Paar Hechte gefangen und einen fetten Brassen an der Hegene!


----------



## harley (20. Februar 2004)

hi

also eine tiefenrolle oder gar downrigger ist absolut unnötig, da in den sommermonaten sehr viele krautbänke.... und bei einer max tiefe von unter 40 metern.... schleppen mit hunden und 8 schnüren war vor 2 jahren noch erlaubt. um mit der hegene zu zupfen brauchts noch ein zusatzpatent....

das mit den egli ist im spätherbst vor dem hafen murten auf etwa 12-16 metern tiefe mit kleinem köfi oder wurm auf dem grund 

gruess
harley


----------



## basswalt (20. Februar 2004)

hallo boardies und andere fans...
bezüglich reglement  haben die wieder änderungen. man findet
die bestimmungen im net unter www.fr.ch/publ/rof/2003/fichiers/128_d.pdf
"            "            "             "        /157_d.pdf
"         "           "          "         "    /158_d.pdf   und159 und 160_d.pdf

grüsse aus dem 3-seenland   walt


----------



## dramone (6. März 2004)

sali mitenand

ich kann die meinung von Thomas bezüglich zürichsee nur bestätigen. dies könnte möglicherweise (nicht nur der zürichsee)auch mit den hierzulande üblichen gepflogenheiten der angler zusammenhängen. 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board//showthread.php?threadid=17243

vielleicht findet dort auch psion seine antworten....

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen bezüglich kanton wallis (region sion). die diversen staussen und flüsse/bäche sollen ganz vielversprechend sein. 
grüsse und weiterhin viel erfolg


----------

